# Trennen von Text und Numerischen Zeichen über Makro



## dibooo (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche mal Hilfe bei einem kleinen Problemchen:
In einer Exceltabelle stehen in einer Spalte untereinander ca. 6.000 Strassennamen inkl. Nummer.
z.B. 
"Hauptstr. 78"
"Vogelweg 123 - 124b"

Was ich jetzt suche ist ein Makro, das die Hausnummer (also "78", "123 - 124b") von der Strasse trennt und in die benachbarte Zelle schreibt. 
Ich stelle mir das so vor, dass der String eingelesen wird und dann abgefragt wird wo der erste numerische Wert steht. Von der Stelle bis zum Ende der Zelle soll dann der Inhalt ausgeschnitten werden.

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit? Hat jemand von Euch schon mal sowas gemacht?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## wincnc (21. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, versuch´s mal so:

```
Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()
Dim Pos As Long
Dim N As Long

For N = 1 To 65000
  Pos = InStr(1, Cells(N, "A"), " ")

  If Pos > 0 Then
    If IsNumeric(Mid(Cells(N, "A"), Pos + 1, 1)) Then
      Cells(N, "B") = Mid(Cells(N, "A"), Pos + 1)
      Cells(N, "A") = Mid(Cells(N, "A"), 1, Pos - 1)
    End If
  End If
Next

MsgBox "Fertig"

End Sub
```
Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die Strassennamen in der Spalte "A" stehen.
Ich suche zuerst nach einem Leerzeichen und prüfe dann ob das Zeichen nach dem Leerzeichen numerisch ist.


----------

